#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Motoring in Thailand and Asia >  >  Honda CRF250L vs CRF250M?

## Codesh

The main difference between the 2 models is the wheels. So using the bike for 70/30 on-road/off-road means choosing between the two models. 
I like the slightly lower seat on the M, being a road bike rider from way back, and new to dirt. But to start into the trails and backroads I need something like a CRF (or KLX, which offers the same wheel dilemma with the D-tracker).

My question is:

Are the 17" size wheels on the Honda M a handicap off-road? Or put another way, are the 21/18 L  wheels an essential component for off-road? And if the latter, are the larger wheels then a handicap on road?

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

I just got an L - most of the useage is off-road.

However, I will be using it in BKK so am in the process of getting a second set of wheels so can interchange when needed.

Secondhand rims (refurbed and sandblasted) 17x3.5 and 17x4.5 (wider than the M supplied rims) and 70/120 and 70/150 tyres (new - michellin - also fatter treads than M stock supplied).

6k for the wheel sets
6k for the new tyres

So that's a 1k investment and pretty much gives you both an L and an M.

I think the M is about 10k more than the L so if you so the maths it's only a 2k difference to have both options.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Check out this thread

My CRF250L in Supermoto trim

----------


## SE Asia Rider

> My question is:
> 
> Are the 17" size wheels on the Honda M a handicap off-road? Or put another way, are the 21/18 L  wheels an essential component for off-road? And if the latter, are the larger wheels then a handicap on road?


I do not know the Honda CRF250L/M but these are my general observations:

 If you ride trails that are dry and without big rocks the road wheels work okay. The bigger front dirt wheel climbs rocks (and curbs) easier. The knobbies helps mostly when it is wet on the trails. For serious off roading the dirt wheels are essential.

The dirt wheels usualy comes with lower gearing (sprockes) which is annoying at speed. The  knobbies makes a little noise on the road. The front brake are usualy too weak for higher speeds on the road. Cornering at higher speed is a bit sluggish on dirt wheels. Sometimes the dirt wheels comes with softer suspension making it unsuitable for riding with a passanger.

----------


## Tarquin Chucklefucc

10k / 15 k for set of street wheels for a crf250l

----------


## VocalNeal

I think the key is what trails and what back roads and where do you live? The 70% on-road where will that be? 
If you are handy the L version with new wheels etc. looks the deal assuming there are no other differences. 
I've owned trail bikes before and they had "knobbly" trail tires and were Ok for me on the road.  

Yada, yada, yada. If you live in Bangkok get the M if you live in Chiang Mai / Pattaya etc. get the L.

----------

